# Simple color question for Male college students bedroom



## momboman (May 25, 2012)

Hi yall just joined I feel like I have no idea what I am doing when it comes to making colors look good together. Summer is hitting me hard though and I figured if I am going to get a new comforter that wont roast me I might as well get a new color to change things up.

I have a pretty small room and I smashed a queen size bed in there. I have some pictures I am planning on putting up soon but I need to get a few frames still. The walls are a cream ish color I just put up some blinds which are white....but way better then the awful curtains that were there before. (Me and a bunch of guys rent this house while we are going to school its super old)

The first pic is of my current room. I have had a thing for purple lately the main thing I am changing is going to be the comforter. To a thinner one mostly so if none of the new colors I find work I will just get a thinner comforter and put my cover on it. I dont care to be honest I just thought it would be cool to have a 2nd color.










These 3 pics are of duvet covers I found online. I like the idea of green in my room on top of the purple sheets. What do yall think? If this is an awful idea please tell me. Even better if you have suggestions or links for me I would love it. Some have the sage green and some have the hunter green which do yall like more? I was thinking the sage green would atleast lighten the room up a bit.


























This is a green comforter I found that I liked would save me from buying another duvet cover / thinner comforter combo.










Really no reason for this last one its just the all season down alternative comforter I found.










I didnt post any links to the actual items because I didnt know if there were any rules against that but I found all of these on ***** and I could post links if people want a better look at things.


ALSO what the hell do you use to cover the foundation/box spring of your bed mine is always showing and it drives me nuts. I figured they would make like box spring sheets or something but idk the only sheets I find are in sets and its just for the mattress. Also what color would you buy for the foundation would I want it to match my comforter or my sheets? Or should I try and match it at all the likely hood of finding the exact color is slim I would think.


----------



## twostuds (Apr 25, 2012)

Colors that would work with those sheets are lime green, or other light green color. You could also go with blues but I think green is more fun 

As far as covering your box spring, what your looking for is called a bed skirt. Most comforter sets come with them but you should be able to find one separately that works.


----------



## momboman (May 25, 2012)

would you say that any of the colors in the pictures I linked would work well? Or even better if you have something in mind a link to find the right color would be excellent.

Also for the bed skirt should I try and match that to the sheets or the comforter?


----------



## user1007 (Sep 23, 2009)

Here are purple anchored color schemes. Basic color theory stuff. Remember you can have the color but with the hue tinted (add white) or shaded (add black) if the pure form is too much for your space. You might also explore www.colourlovers.com for ideas. You can even post your question there. Note you should color correct your monitor to 6500K when viewing color. That is the industry standard color temperature and there will be an option for it in your settings menu (Windows machines. I don't touch Fruit machines so do not know how to set them). If you find any colors in these charts that will work for you and you need paint? Just drag a pixel grabber over the color and grab the RGB code. Then go to www.easyrgb.com, type in the code, and pick a major paint manufacturer color collection. The system will kick out the four closest matches with color codes and names. Off to a real paint store---never a box store---you go for paint.


----------



## tiger500 (Apr 3, 2012)

To me, not many colors go with purple. I like the taupe and fawn colors shown. I think those would look nice together.


----------



## lisadesign (Jun 7, 2012)

momboman said:


> Hi yall just joined I feel like I have no idea what I am doing when it comes to making colors look good together. Summer is hitting me hard though and I figured if I am going to get a new comforter that wont roast me I might as well get a new color to change things up.
> 
> I have a pretty small room and I smashed a queen size bed in there. I have some pictures I am planning on putting up soon but I need to get a few frames still. The walls are a cream ish color I just put up some blinds which are white....but way better then the awful curtains that were there before. (Me and a bunch of guys rent this house while we are going to school its super old)
> 
> ...


The box spring is showing because duvets are not made to cover the bed, they are shorter than coverlets. I would get a coverlet to cover the bed and fold the duvet in thirds at the bottom. You can pull it up to sleep under at night when it is cold. You could do a patterned coverlet that has the purple in it, or go with a neutral and use pillows with the purple and other colors in it to make it pop. Using a neutral will also allow you to change colors of your duvet cover and pillows down the line when you get tired of the purple. If you choose to stay with just the duvet cover and your box spring is showing, buy an extra fitted sheet to cover it. When choosing your duvet or coverlet take the measurement of your drop from mattress to box spring. Double it (2sides) and add the width of your bed. They will always give you the measurements of the duvets or coverlets so you can see how much they will hang below your mattress by subtracting your number from theirs and dividing by two. You will want at least 3 inches meaning your total should be at least 6. More would be preferable. Your bedskirt will cover to the floor. The measurements they give you will always be length by width.


----------



## Jan Maresh (Jun 11, 2012)

*Try Gray!*

Our son just had the same dilemma with dark blue top and bottom sheets. After sending him several ideas that he thought were way to "girlie" he liked a light, smokey gray duvet cover from The Company Store. It even came with two pillow shams. Also, to cover the box springs, go to Bed Bath and Beyond and get a set of sheets on closeout or just the fitted bottom sheet for the size of the mattress - I think you said queen - and put that over the box springs like you would over a mattress - no bed skirt necessary. Voila - a good look and a good color!


----------

